# Tom Vs The Armies of Hell - Game and Soundtrack Released!



## Neifion (Jan 31, 2015)

*Listen to the soundtrack:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKx7FCBCbI&list=PLRjW0uv4UvzWmpVha1DKV630VsHdXM5Ed (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKx7FC ... 0VsHdXM5Ed)

*Game Available Now for PC on Steam Early Access!*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/262630

Tom vs. the Armies of Hell is an indie Action-Adventure game from Darkmire Entertainment. Set in a world somewhere between Office Space and Army of Darkness, you play Tom, a down-trodden software-engineer turned reluctant half-demon hero as he tries to survive the dangers of Hell.


----------



## Neifion (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Tom Vs The Armies of Hell - Coming Soon to Steam Early Access - OST Preview!*

Also, we're gonna have a launch trailer up soon. Here's the first trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ymEcfesUw


----------



## Neifion (Feb 7, 2015)

*Launch Trailer released! Coming to Steam Early Access February 9th*

*Launch trailer released!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lFEobmCWoE

*Available Feb 9th 2015 on Steam Early Access!*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/262630


----------



## Neifion (Feb 9, 2015)

Both the game and the soundtrack have been released!

*Listen to the soundtrack:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKx7FCBCbI&list=PLRjW0uv4UvzWmpVha1DKV630VsHdXM5Ed (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKx7FC ... 0VsHdXM5Ed)

*Game Available Now for PC on Steam Early Access!*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/262630


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Matthew, nice work!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 9, 2015)

Very cool, Matthew! Congrats! Exciting for sure!


----------

